# Test/Review of Samsung INR18650-29E 2900mAh (Blue)



## HKJ (Apr 15, 2014)

[size=+3]Samsung INR18650-29E 2900mAh (Blue)[/size]







Official specifications:

Nominal Capacity: 2,850mAh (0.2C, 2.50V discharge)
Typical Capacity: 2,850mAh (0.2C, 2.50V discharge)
Minimum Capacity: 2,750mAh (0.2C, 2.50V discharge)
Charging Voltage: 4.20 ± 0.05 V
Nominal Voltage: 3.65V (0.2C discharge)
Charging Method: CC-CV (constant voltage with limited current)
Charging Current: Standard charge: 1,375mA
Charging Time: Standard charge: 3hours
Max. Charge Current: 2750mA (not for cyclelife)
Max. Discharge Current: 2,750mAh (continuous discharge), 8250mAh (not for continuous discharge)
Discharge Cut-off Voltage: 2.50V
Cell Weight (max. (g): 48g
Cell Dimension: Diameter(max.) : 18.40 mm, Height(max) : 65.00 mm, 
Operating Temperature: (Cell Surface Temperature) Charge: 0 to 45°C, Discharge: -20 to 60°C
Storage Temperature: 1 year : -20~25°C, 3 months : -20~45°C. 1 month : -20~60°C 






This cell has a rather low maximum current, to get the maximum life of the battery, but it is possible to draw high current peaks.






The cell capacity does change with load, except when the cell gets warm.
The cell has same type of discharge curves as other high capacity cells, i.e. the voltage drops all the time, it does not have a plateau.
















































The cell is not rated for high current, but it can deliver, at least for a short time.








[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Being Samsung it is a very good cell, performance is good, but not anything special.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## tobrien (Apr 16, 2014)

nice review as usual! so is this more of a budget samsung cell since it's not high performance capable?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2014)

tobrien said:


> so is this more of a budget samsung cell since it's not high performance capable?



Probably, the performance is close to the "old" Panasonic 2900mAh cell (NCR18650)


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 17, 2014)

tobrien said:


> nice review as usual! so is this more of a budget samsung cell since it's not high performance capable?



I was just looking at it compared to the Sanyo 2600s and its downward slope is straighter and more gradual than the Sanyo cell, which is well regarded.

It seems to be a good cell at and up to 5A, so it's not one of those bruisers that can handle 10A, 20A or 30A, but for most of the single cell 18650 lights, it should be fine.

Still, go to HKJ's site and plug in the above, with the pink LG D1 4.35v 3000mAh cells. The LGs hold a higher voltage over a longer period of time than most any other battery.

It's a shame that Keeppower butchered their attempt at protecting the LG E1 4.35v 3200mAh cells, otherwise they'd be the new king, I'd wager.

I'm gonna have to get granny to ditch her 4.20v cells and come over the the dark side.

Chris


----------

